
A Fascinating Overview of the Rezoning and Preservation of Charleston,SC (2015) - spagoop
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PWHTA2O9T2A
======
spagoop
Andres Duany is the architect/city planner giving this presentation. If you're
interested in systems design, especially through the lens of city planning and
architecture, he's an interesting character to follow.

Also, he and his firm wrote a book called "Suburban Nation: The Rise of Sprawl
and the Decline of the American Dream", a good read!

